
Should you socialise with your colleagues outside work? - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38224684
======
erroneousfunk
While I'm married and never developed any office romances (also, what a
bizarre example to use -- a couple who got married...), I've often found that
the classic "drinks after work" scenario works wonders in tense situations.

Sometimes, if I'm dealing with a stressful situation, maybe I get angry at
someone who I think is stalling the project, or making bad decisions, it
sucks. It can be awkward, or seem insincere to apologize in the office, or
really have a heart-to-heart chat and figure out your differences. Tensions
build up, the situation gets worse, after a while, the "professional enemies"
relationship just cements itself for stupid reasons. But hey, a couple of
rounds in the bar can be _amazing_!

Is it healthy? Eh. Does it work? Absolutely. I'll be the first to admit, my
social skills aren't the best, and that's where bars come in! "Man, I am so
sorry I got so worked up over which HTTP code to return. I really, really
don't care. I was just stressed out over the project in general" seems way
more sincere and less cheesy after a couple of beers.

------
novia
>Indeed, talking to your colleagues may help your work rate. A study by
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) researchers found that workplace
chatter, even the idle kind, can increase productivity.

No mention in the link of introverts vs extroverts. It's studies like this
that make businesses feel justified in saving money by making the workplace
one big open office hell.

------
convolvatron
if you want to? i can't understand why the usual social rules don't apply. we
all get to choose who we hang out with, whether they be from work or from the
neighborhood or...wherever

for everyone else there is a very clear social contract where we are expected
to exchange minor pleasantries and act nice, but no more

when did this system break down? i liked that system

------
Fr0ntBack
From what I've read, start up workers seem to socialise exclusively with one
another.

~~~
EliRivers
Sometimes starting at the interview. First round interview, a bar in the
evening. Sorry, was I looking for a job or a date?

~~~
gpderetta
clearly you are not a good 'culture fit'.

/s

------
rokosbasilisk
Sure, but treat it like HR is standing right behind you with an evil eye.

